# "Flimmern" beim TFT?



## lupoli (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Samsung Syncmaster 710V TFT zugelegt. (17")
Das Bild das er liefert, wäre eigentlich gut, nur beobachte ich ein etwas komischen und irgendwie eben auch störenden Effekt. Wenn ich z.B. unter Windows den Arbeitsplatz öffne, das Fenster maximiere, und dann in die linke obere Ecke blickend, meinen Kopf leicht bewege, so habe ich das Gefühl, als ob dort der graue Hintergrund der Schaltflächen (für Zurück, Datei, Bearbeiten etc.) auf eine gewisse Art und Weise flimmert. Bwz. man hat fast irgendwie das Gefühl, als ob man die einzelnen Pixel sehen könnte, so eine Art ganz feiner "Rastereffekt". Und generell habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Bild irgendwie ganz leicht "unruhig" wirkt. Das heisst nicht, dass da die Bilder hin und her hüpfen, aber im Vergleich zu meinem DELL TFT im Geschäft (auch 17"), oder dem TFT von meinem Notebook, emfpinde ich dort die Bilder irgendwie ruhiger, weicher, angenehmer!   

Als Auflösung habe ich, wie von Samsung empfohlen, 1280 x 1024 eingestellt. Wenn ich dabei die empfohlende Bildwiederholfrequenz von 60HZ einstelle, so ist der Effekt stärker warzunehmen, als wenn ich 75Hz einstelle. (Der TFT unterstützt max. 75Hz). Aber weg ist er bei 75Hz leider trotzdem noch nicht. Auto-Justierung und manuelle Fein-Justierung hat leider nix bebracht. Nach einer Auto-Justierung muss ich sowieso immer noch eine manuelle Fein-Justierung durchführen, weil ansonsten zum Teil gewisse Schriften unscharf wirken. (z.B. die Einträge in der Menü-Leiste des Arbeitsplatzes).

Woran könnte das liegen? Ist mein TFT defekt? 

Viellicht gilt es noch zu sagen, dass ich den TFT analog angeschlossen habe, weil er auch nur einen Analogen Eingang hat 
Als Grafikkarte habe ich eine schon etwas betagte Graffikkarte von ATI (ca. 6 Jahre alt, 8MB) im Einsatz. Ich hab den TFT aber auch mal an den Videoausgang des Notebooks angeschlossen, und hatte das selbe Phänomen...   

Weiss jemand Rat?
Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe
   Grüsse
     lupoli


----------



## alois (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte jetzt mal auf die Grafikkarte getippt, aber da du am NB dasselbe Problem hast kanns nur der TFT sein. Der analoge Anschluss wirds nicht sein...


----------



## Robinson (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, LUPOLI !
Was erwartest Du für Wunder von einer etwas betagten Grafikkarte, dazu noch mit 8MB, aus der nicht nur mehr als die höchste Auflösung, sondern auch noch die dazu hohe Wiederholfrequenz abverlangst. Die arbeitet ja schon am Anschlag ! Das kostet die Karte übrigens auch kräftig Betriebsstrom , für den die Karte dann auch schon auf dem Zahnfleisch geht. Eine Grafikkarte vom Notebook ist nicht gerade ein sinnvoller Vergleich, da die eben auch nur so flach wie´n Notebook ist . . . Um Störungen von aussen auszuschliessen, würde ich den Monitor am sinnvollsten beim Händler antesten. Ggfs. solltest Du den  guten Stück auch eine neue Karte mit wenigstens 64MB gönnen. Moires´, wie sie bei Deinem Monitor offenbar auftreten, können ebenso von einem defekten Netzteil (Monitor oder Computer ) herrühren wie auch durch ein elektromagnetisches Feld, wie zum Beispiel einer Halogenbeleuchtung in der Nähe des Monitors. Diese Dinge solltest Du der Rehe nach abklären. Ich hoffe , das hilft Dir weiter. Viel Spass mit dem neuen Monni !


----------



## FearL (23. Oktober 2004)

tjo alles mist ewas ihr da schreibt


den ich hab genau das selbe problem mit einem tft von BenQ FP937s mit 12ms ist ca 4wochen alt. genau so wie du beschrieben hast genauso is es bei mir auch


----------



## FearL (23. Oktober 2004)

dazu ich benutze eine geforce 4200ti und dvi anschluss rechts haben ich diesen effekt nicht


----------



## mschuetzda (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte so ein problem mal durch Störungen einer Festplatte, musste auch mehrmals täglich justieren. Durch ein neues Kabel war es zwar etwas besser, aber mit einem anderen Monitor tritt das Problem, beim gleichen Rechner, überhaupt nicht mehr auf. 

@FearL,
wenn eh alles Mist ist, was hier geschrieben wird, warum hängst Du dich dann hier rein.   
Löse Dein Problem doch bitte alleine.


----------



## FearL (23. Oktober 2004)

http://www.prad.de/board/thread.php...0&sid=037e9023e8e4fa6981762393a83dfc49&page=1


----------



## midiclub (17. Juni 2005)

Es könnte sich um 2 Möglcihkeiten handeln. Zum einen Dithering, beschrieben auf Tomshardware:

http://www.de.tomshardware.com/display/20031201/17zoll-flachbildschirm-vergleichstest-05.html

 Und zum anderen Regelung der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Laut prad.de FAQ wird die Hintergrundbeleuchtung, wenn die Helligkeit nicht auf Maximum eingestellt ist, mit 100 bis 400 Hz ein- und ausgeschaltet.

 Um das 2. auszuschließen können sie die Helligkeit hochdrehen. Auch können Sie einen guten alten Röhrenmonitor nehmen und zu versuchen, diesen mit Frequenzen um 100 und 120 Hz zu betreiben. Falls Sie keinen Unterschied spüren, dann sollten Sie wahrscheinlich zum Flimmern der Beleuchtung vom TFT auch unsensibel sein. Der Test hat natürlich keine Aussagekraft wenn der Röhren-Monitor hauptsählich auf Arbeit mit niedrigeren Bildwiederholfrequenzen ausgelegt ist und langsamen Phosphor hat.


----------

